# Would silk plants get rid of this problem?



## legine95 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 1.5 year old veil-tailed betta. I noticed his fins tearing(?) gradually the past month. I treated him for fin rot but the edges of his fins are not black and are not receding any further. However, they are still not well. The water levels are fine. I change his water regularly. I do have plastic plants and the only conclusion I can find so far is that I may need to switch to silk plants. Would silk plants solve this problem?

(Also, the little pin hole is gone now.)


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Run the plants over some stockings or pantyhose and if they catch, make cuts or holes they probably aren't best for your fishy, I don't really know if fins tearing is a medical problem I will leave that to the experts, but that's what I'd do to determine if the plastic plants are too sharp. He's a pretty fish by the way


----------



## legine95 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'm doing this tonight!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

That's okay, I noticed the blue plant in the background, I actually have one similar to that in my fishes tank, I want to get silk plants though, I don't think it'd hurt to get some if you are still concerned


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Plastic plants are known to cut them, even if it looks safe or even feels safe. Silk or live plants are a much better option.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I tried to get some silk plants for my bettas while they were in quarantine (final tanks have live plants) surprisingly can't find any betta friendly silk plants around here, all have some hard plastic added decor or the 'weight' at the bottom is insanely rough. I even went to an art store, but the only all silk plants they had used metal rods that were glued on x.x


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I would suggest 
http://www.petco.com/product/119020...rium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Decor

or

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/artifi..._id=36-17288&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted


I myself have the marineland, and no problems. The weight shouldn't hurt anything just cover it good!


----------



## legine95 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much! I bought the marineland ones.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's another link for future reference:
Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products - Search Results for silk aquarium plants


----------



## legine95 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Prior to converting to all live, also used the Marineland brand silks. Since moved them to another, larger tank that gets all the leftovers; now another group of fish get to hide among them.


----------

